

Patreon Raises $15 Million Series A - fecak
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/23/patreon-raises-15-million-series-a-revamps-site-to-showcase-artist-content/

======
webhat
My last startup had almost the same business model, it's great to see Patreon
succeed in this difficult space.

Just posted the Pando link seconds after you posted. :)

